# How to prepare-before cooking



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Now I know this can be VERY different, but I will be in perdido in 2 weeks and am going to do some surf fishing and need to know how to correctly prepare the various fish before we screw them up. I am all about trying different things for all types of cooking and will try about anything once, but really looking more for the -pompano-fillet them, shark-steak them,or what I may run across surffishing. We will prepare most on the grill, but really just need some advice on what to do with them.. Thanks for the help.

Luke


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Try this one ! In a medium sauce pan, mince 5 or 6 garlic cloves add 3 tbl spoons EVOO sweat the garlic for about2 or 3 min. then add a small carton of heavy whipping cream and simmer for 30 min. next chop some scallions set aside.put your fish steaks or fillits on grill and bast with sauce till done. Garnish with scallions and serve with your sides.I like to pour a little of the sauce over the fish on the plate as well ,Yumm !!


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

This is what I use to grill most fish

Depending on amount of fish I mix 2 parts mayo to 1 part Italian or greek drsg. 2 or 3 dabs lemon juice and whostershire ,salt and pepper fish, get grill hot, clean and spray with oil, marinate fish sprinkle w/ Emerils essence seasoning sear on both side , and baste w/ sauce as you grill .this is the way I do it I dont measure so this is somewhat of a guess , just mix and taste cant go wrong


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Also while cooking on a grill, try cooking on wood planks. Soak the plank in water, place fillet on plank and place on grill. The planks can be washed and will last a few cookings. The plank will char.

Example......

http://www.barandgrillman.com/bbq-grilling-planks.cfm?gclid=CK_p27iV9JMCFRIkxwodS2L4WA


----------

